# Mitchell Multirollen Radikale Preissenkung In Yetis Angelshop



## Yetis_Angel (26. August 2007)

Liebe Angelfreunde,

letzte Chance zu solchen Preisen.

Da unser Sortiment wieder umgestellt wird gibt es jetzt noch wenige Multirollen zu Spitzenpreisen:



 *Mitchell Riptide 4 / 0 Trolling Rolle Rechtshand**Mitchell Riptide 4 / 0 Trolling Rolle* 
Rechtshandmodell mit Schnurführung
Für weitere Infos bitte Foto anklicken

*Statt 79,90 EUR*
*Nur 54,90 EUR *
incl. 19 % UST exkl. Versandkosten 






 *Mitchell Riptide 4 / 0 GL Trollingrolle Linkshandmodell**Mitchell Riptide 4 / 0 GL Trollingrolle*
Linkshandmodell mit Schnurführung
Für weitere Infos bitte Foto anklicken

*Statt 79,90 EUR*
*Nur 54,90 EUR *
incl. 19 % UST exkl. Versandkosten 

 




 *Mitchell TI 12.20 Multi Trollingrolle Rechtshandmodell**Mitchell TI 12.20 Multi Trollingrolle*
Rechtshandmodell ohne Schnurführung, sehr kräftige Trolling Rolle speziell zum Meereseinsatz.
Für weitere Infos bitte Foto anklicken

*Statt 173,37 EUR*
*Nur 139,95 EUR *
incl. 19 % UST exkl. Versandkosten 



Nur solange der Vorrat reicht.


Weitere Infos auf. www.yetis-angelshop.de


----------

